# Patagonia Rio Gallegos Zip Waders



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

Price Dropped! I am selling these newish waders. I bought them a few months back and went out a few days ago for the first time this year. I wore them for 4 hours and unfortunately i dont like the way they fit. They are sweet waders and are backed by lifetime warranty. They retail for $599, I am asking $400 OBO. Please feel free to text or call Jason at 801-556-9168. Thanks.


----------

